# Who Here Has A Blue Diamond Rhom?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's mine: My blue diamond

post pics if possible


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Got mine from Alex at AE. I can't post pics for some reason. I could email you some though.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> Got mine from Alex at AE. I can't post pics for some reason. I could email you some though.


If you want to e-mail them to me I can post them here. [email protected]


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

here is mine he is 12inches an he is n a 150g tank an 4 filtration is 2 fx5,2hob marineland bio-weel 400


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Old pic and really doesnt do his blue shimmer justice, i need to buy a better camera


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

from alex at ae aquatics ......... great shipping and service


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice fish guys ! keep em comin


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

balluupnetme said:


> Here's mine: My blue diamond
> 
> post pics if possible


Very cool man


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is my Blue that I sold to Blue Flame around a year ago he was almost 11"


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

serrasalmus_ve said:


> Here is my Blue that I sold to Blue Flame around a year ago he was almost 11"
> 
> View attachment 198331
> 
> ...


That's a beauty NICE

All of these are beauties


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That one I had took about a year to open but then he was a beast and would try to get me my kids the dog just anything that moved. I had got him around 5" and had him to 11" in about 3 years.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> That one I had took about a year to open but then he was a beast and would try to get me my kids the dog just anything that moved. I had got him around 5" and had him to 11" in about 3 years.


Oh wow, what were your tactics ? tank size ? How often were water changes done ? his diet ? Mine is about 4.2" right now and I've had it for about 3 weeks in a 115 gallon and I feed it tilapia and shrimp


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I had him in a 180 for about 2 1/2 years and then I moved him into a 90 just before I sold him. I did atleast a 40% water change once a week and feed him scallops,pollock,tilapia,shrimp,krill,convicts and gold fish. His tank was in my dinning room so there was always movement around the tank. If you want to know anything else hit me up Im more than happy to help.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My blue looks exactly like Dumptrucks. We got them from the same place around the same time. Can someone PM me to help me post pics?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Pm sent bricklr


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

im getting mine in january. he is about 10" a.k.a. beastly hah


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful fish everyone!


----------

